# proposal / offer



## Pinkybrain (May 27, 2022)

olá, há algum novo escritor interessado em fazer uma parceria para o trabalho? Eu sou um artista digital, se você estiver interessado na proposta, sinta-se à vontade para visitar meu perfil no furryfinity. PINKYBRAIN


----------



## TyraWadman (May 27, 2022)

Pinkybrain said:


> olá, há algum novo escritor interessado em fazer uma parceria para o trabalho? Eu sou um artista digital, se você estiver interessado na proposta, sinta-se à vontade para visitar meu perfil no furryfinity. PINKYBRAIN


Try posting it here!



			https://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/art-sales-and-auctions.15/


----------



## Pinkybrain (May 27, 2022)

obrigado


----------

